# Current Events



## eternallifeinchrist (Apr 17, 2007)

Is there a current events discussion. I would like to talk about things like the Virginia Tech massacre, but I am not sure if there is a place on here for that.

Grace and peace!


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 17, 2007)

You need 25 posts to see the news forum.

Also, please add a signature according to these rules, as per the mods. 

Welcome to the PB!


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (Apr 18, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks!


----------



## turmeric (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey, Amanda!

What's EPC?


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 18, 2007)

Probably stands for Evangelical Presbyterian Church


----------



## bookslover (Apr 21, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> You need 25 posts to see the news forum.
> 
> Also, please add a signature according to these rules, as per the mods.
> 
> Welcome to the PB!



Besides, don't "current events" have something to do with water? (Insert hilarious laughter here _________.)


----------

